# Advice on Grinder Purchase



## superd (1 mo ago)

Hi all,

Im looking to upgrade from my Sage Barrista Express to and ECM CASA V, which looks like a solid unit.

I have a choice of two grinders:

a) Profitec t64 grinder - two years old - 400€
b) Rancilio rocky doserless - 270€

I know Rancilio rocky doserless is manual, but its a bit more compact (ideal for my small kitchen), and looks a bit better IMO, and obviously more affordable. 

Im not overly concerned about the lack of a timer, as Ill just weight my beans each time - or is this a bigger factor?

Can I get some advise from the community - from an grind / expresso and I suppose longevity standpoint, would it make more sense to invest in the Profitec? 

Or any other points from the community very welcome.

Mods, feel free to move this if not in the correct forum 

Thanks.


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Check out the Eureka Mignon line.


----------



## superd (1 mo ago)

Quick question, as an aside here, has anyone any recommnedations on online retailers of refurbished grinders?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you're at €400 you're not far off a niche,. 

Also have a look at the profitec go it's near enough the same machine as the casa but with a PID and around the same price. 

Other wise the mignon specilta is ok. Will be similar to the profitec grinder you are looking at


----------



## superd (1 mo ago)

Thanks for advise.
Is the niche a good option in that price range?

I am single dose guy. I don’t like the large hoppers or filling them.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah it's pretty much the only real single dose option slow £500. 

The rest esp the mignons are designed for hoppers and the weight of beans to push through


----------



## superd (1 mo ago)

Thanks again. It sounds ideal. 

Last question. From a grind standpoint, would the Niche be up there with a Prolific or Eureka?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Well the burrs are from the mazzer kony which is regarded as a commercial grinder. 

But yeah it will be better than those options, easier to adjust than the Eureka, I've never used the profitec so can't comment.


----------



## superd (1 mo ago)

Great advice, thanks again.

Niche it is.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

For a commercial grinder I have zero against the mazzer mini. Can't really say the same about the profitec when comparing. The mini needs the rubber lens hood added for a puffer and I found a weight over the beans an asset.

Niche is way easier to adjust when tuning a bean, Many others aren't and Niche adds easy accurate dosing, The mini can too but more actions needed.

Be interesting to hear how you get on with the machine change. Have you had the BE long? Just curious.


----------

